# Steady State Cardio 5 X More Effective Than HIIT?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

High Intensity Interval Training, or HIIT for short, has been promoted as one of the most effective training methods ever to come down the pike, both for fat loss and for cardiovascular fitness. One of the most popular claims for HIIT is that it burns “9 times more fat” than conventional (steady state) cardio.This figure [...]

*Read More...*


----------

